# Help on quilt



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I want to make this quilt. How many layers do they sew together for each square?TIA


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

To me it looks like 3 layers, the back is the pink, there should be a batting layer, (probably cotton) and the top layers are the soft pink flowered fabric. That might be flannel too.

I urge you to preshrink the flannel because it really shrinks!

It should sew together fairly quickly. Keep up updated on your progress. It is a very pretty quilt.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

It's beautiful. I would imagine three. The flower fabric square, an overall smaller square of batting fabric and then a pink flannel square.

But I'm sure somebody who has made rag quilts will soon be on with helpful advice


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You! "Rag" Quilt it is. I do not have any batting, but have alot of plain flannel for the center layer. I figure those might be 6 inch squares, I'll dig out all my flannel print and see what kinds of size I should go with.Thanks again.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

From what I've learned, you definitely want to use flannel as the batting. And it's often used for the back or top as well. Here's a good tute followed by a video:

http://quilting.about.com/od/ragquiltpatterns/ss/rag_quilt_basic.htm

http://www.beverlys.com/rag-quilt-how-to.html


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

I have made several rag quilts. I always use three layers of flannel, that is what gives you the frayed seam lines. I never wash the flannel before sewing as I want it to shrink around my quilting to give a puffy look, if you do not want that feature then you could wash it. With flannel on flannel on flannel you don't want really close quilting, about every 3 inches is good, just enough to hold the three layers together.

To make the seams like the picture, wash your newly quilted quilt in hot soapy water to fray the edges. Take it outside and shake the stray threads off, then dry in the dryer.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

That is a pretty rag quilt, I made a couple this past year. You can use either batting or flannel as your middle piece. although I remember someone told me they made a light baby quilt only using the two pieces of flannel. I have made different quilts using 5", 6" or 8" squares. I did it based on the size of the quilt - baby quilt used 5", my grandson's twin size quilt was 6" and my parents queen sized quilt was 8" squares.

I would guess the quilt pictured is probably about 8" squares. One of the pillows uses smaller squares.

Dawn


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I usually use flannel on the back and the top fabric. sew an "x" thru each square. They are the warmest quilts.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Wash it and then when you dry it use a couple of tennis balls or drier balls in with the quilt to beat the threads off. You may need to spin it and dry it 2xs to get all the threads. 
That was my experience.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm finding it is hard to find pretty flannel like the picture. So, I'll have to make due. I've been cutting 7 inch squares. I need a minimum of 154 for each layer.Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Make sure that you clean the dryer lint collector a couple of times while drying it, I found that the lint collects fast.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

8" squares finished, I think. That bed could be a 3/4 full or a full. 

Do the rag quilts use a 1/2" seam allowance?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Chixarecute said:


> Do the rag quilts use a 1/2" seam allowance?


I did mine different depending upon the size of the square. 



For my 5" squares, I think I used 3/8" allowance
For the 6" squares I used 1/2"
for the 8" I used 5/8"
Also, after washing and drying (several times in the dryer) I still had to use a lint roller on the quilts.

Dawn


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I always make my rag quilts with denim on one side. I have the seam allowance on the denim side so there are pretty fluffy lines against the dark background. Makes it heavy enough with no middle layer. The colored side I do not use my best quilting fabric or best flannel because it does not fray very well. Use mid grade (Joanne&#8217;s) so it will hold up, but fray when washed.

If you don&#8217;t want to use denim, then use 3 layers, but each layer should be fabric, maybe an inexpensive white flannel.

Whichever you choose, you will be snipping the seam allowance every 1/2 inch, something that can hurt your hands. Use small scissors, Fiskars with a spring if you got &#8216;em.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I figured I 'd be using a 1/2 inch seam. Much of the flannel I'll be using on the back or middle layer will be garage sale stuff. I will be going to Joanns and I'm sure Walmarts has flannel. I', not much of an online shopper, but I would become on if I could find some real pretty stuff. I'm just not into any of the kiddie cutesy stuff.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

My mom made these with her quilting class - the exercise was for precise on-grain cutting, perfect seaming & fabric manipulation by snipping and brushing. The fray didn't "just happen" in the dryer. Two layers of very heavy flannel, all the same weight from the same manufacturer. Be vigilant for seam repairs as it's washed & safety pin any weak spots (openings if the clipping is too close) before it goes in the dryer.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Walmart&#8217;s has flannel, but it isn&#8217;t going to wear well. Get Joanne&#8217;s coupons online. They will also honor other store&#8217;s coupons. Preshrink flannel. It should say on the board how much it will shrink, but it might not.


----------

